# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Visual C++ Programming >  resource manager

## saviodomnic

Hi,
I am trying to load a new image at each button click.  I am using Visual C++ 2005 express edition. It offers me the possiblity to store a new image file as a resource say picturebox1.Image, if I need to change this image during runtime as I click a button, how do i add a new image to this resource.?

thanks in advance
Domnic

----------

